# flounder illegal?????



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

someone told me last night that a law was being considered that would make gigging illegal. I couldn't believe it, nor could the guy telling me that. But that's what he heard. Anyone else hear anything like that?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AUradar (3/10/2009)*someone told me last night that a law was being considered that would make gigging illegal. I couldn't believe it, nor could the guy telling me that. But that's what he heard. Anyone else hear anything like that?


You must ofslept through the first week in January....okeoke Hate to see it go through for you giggers.......:banghead:banghead


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks, wished I had noticed that earlier. Thats simply retarded


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope they don't make it illegal, BUT I would like to see some stricter limits or maybe even a season. I am not going to respond to anything said. Just had to put my 2 penny's in. Seems like Flat fish #'s have declined over the last few years. Not just here in P'cola.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Join the P.R.F.A (Pensacola Recreational Fisherman's Association) and help protect your interests.


----------

